# The Best Root Applications for YOUR Rooted Android



## dev.wes07 (Apr 9, 2015)

*JULY 3, 2017 (Updated)*

*Best Root Applications for YOUR Rooted Android*
This is going to be a LIST soon. So you can browse to a ton of root applications and find what you really need.
Please help me with this by commenting an unmentioned root application.

Please note that the following applications are NOT IN ORDER​
1. Greenify - Sometimes your android battery really drains without knowing the reason. If you have experienced leaving your android on a 77% battery in the evening and in the next morning you'll find it on 42% or something like that. Well say no more, because this app can save your battery life by hibernating those battery draining applications with one simple click, or you can just put the app into Auto-Hibernation mode. All you have to do is to register the application that is draining your battery life and you'll see Greenify do its magic.

2. Titanium Backup - The free version has all of your basic needs when it comes to backing up, with the PRO version of this you can unlock a lot of extra feature. Other than that this application really does the trick when you want to back up your applications, might be the best backup app in the Play Store.

3. Xposed - Hate flashing ROMs? Want extra features on your android? Got KitKat only but want to have Android M and N features? Then this is for you mate! I mean you don't want to feel outdated right? You can browse inside it and find modules the suites your wants, from customizing your androids looks, getting extra tweaks and more. Has tons of them and i ain't joking. 

4. Flashify - FLASH EM ALL! If you always tend to flash zip files, boot images or if you even want to flash TWRP or CWM recovery then look no further The FLASHify is here. uhh.. get it? no? k then 

5. Boot Animations - Gotten tired of the boot animation of yours? Yes i know that you have been seeing that for years, if you want to make that animation of yours cool then download this app, it has tons of animations inside, feel free to browse em, although you ought to be careful when your about to change your animation as you might get stuck in a bootloop.

6. GL Tools - Anyone have a low end device? Need to play a High Spec Game? Then try this app. The magic it does is to simply render the game as low as possible in order to make it run faster. You can also fake your device into Tegra or something like those in order to play the games smoothly. Some people saw the changes on their game that it became faster, while some did not experienced any changes. I myself am using this and i can really tell that it does have difference than running the game without GL Tools.

7. Roehsoft RAM Expander - Gonna ask again anyone still have a low end device? Fret not my friend, this app is for you. If you happen to have a Class 4 SD Card or above then try this app. It creates a Virtual Memory that will run when the internal RAM needs to "take the load off". You'll see the difference i tell you than without this app but only if that SD card of yours is Class 4 or above or otherwise, no effect at all.

8. Busy Box - EVERY ROOTED APPLICATION NEEDS THIS AND THATS THAT.

9. Root Browser - It ain't the browser you think. Its a File browser. This app can go deep into the system whether your a developer yourself and you want to get some extra tweaks or that root of yours got into some problem. You can use this app to also edit them or put something new into the android system however you also need to have an experience at this or simply that you must know what you're doing.

10. Set CPU - Its back! Yes the developer came back (Same goes for me. Sorry for the hiatus of the thread ) Anyways SetCPU is a tool for changing the CPU frequency to the way you like. It can improve your performance, battery or you can improve both of them. I personally used this app way back and yes it really does save battery and it increases the android performance by using some set profiles.

11. Kernel Adiutor - Has some features like Set CPU but this app is packed with more. Most of the feature has of course, have something to do with the android kernel. It also has some extra features like the init. d editor (good for tweaking )

12. Amplify - MORE BATTERY LIFE! Yes you heard that right, this app blocks unnecessary wakelocks which is the culprit in draining that battery of yours. Well worry no more, just install the app and it will do the rest. Buying the other version has some extra features in which you can edit certain numbers.

13. Viper4Android - What this app does is to basically improve the sound output of the android device to make it more seemingly pleasant to your liking. Has tons of options. Check it out 

14. System App Remover - App name says it all 

15. Super SU - Do i really have to put the description?

Smashing that "Thanks" Button is fine ​


----------



## LS.xD (Apr 9, 2015)

Some additional hints:



dev.wes07 said:


> Rom manager --> Try Flashify instead as is provides more usefull recovery features
> 
> ROEHSOFT RAM-EXPANDER (SWAP) - really?! Costs much, may boost performance slightly. Every custom kernel will do better for free.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Some additional apps:

Disable Service - disable any unwanted background services e.g. for google play


----------



## LS.xD (Apr 9, 2015)

dev.wes07 said:


> Thanks! Sorry for being such a newbie.
> 
> *Thanks button can make my heart explode.:laugh:*

Click to collapse



Did not say a single word about "newbie" xD


----------



## PalmCentro (Apr 9, 2015)

dev.wes07 said:


> A lot of people have been asking about what rooted androids should have. So, I made this list of helpful tools that can make your android phone work more efficiently.

Click to collapse



You should link the apps like @LS.xD did in his post!
Thanks


----------



## larswaechter (Apr 9, 2015)

What about SD-Maid and Triangle Away?


----------



## dev.wes07 (Apr 10, 2015)

Lars124 said:


> What about SD-Maid and Triangle Away?

Click to collapse



Added


----------



## delstam (Apr 10, 2015)

This is very useful. Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## robert_mathew (Apr 10, 2015)

Wakelock Detector to find out which app is draining the battery when phone is idle. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lughnasadh (Apr 11, 2015)

3C Toolbox.  Many many apps rolled into 1, including most of the apps mentioned already.  Pro version well worth it.  Also App Settings (xposed)

I'm new to XDA so I can't post links yet.  Sorry.


----------



## puma7dragon (Apr 11, 2015)

Wifikill Android 2.3+
Wifikill Android 4+ - *To cut off connection of those download abuse of your bandwith*


----------



## puma7dragon (Apr 11, 2015)

*Links added*



dev.wes07 said:


> Thanks. Can't find the link though.
> 
> *Pressing Thanks button can make my heart explode.:laugh:*

Click to collapse



Edited my post. Links are outside Play Store


----------



## Lughnasadh (Apr 11, 2015)

dev.wes07 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> P.S. You can attach links even though your new here. Just press the attach button while working on a thread or a post.
> 
> *Pressing Thanks button can make my heart explode.:laugh:*

Click to collapse



Thanks.  I'll remember that for next time.


----------



## PalmCentro (Apr 12, 2015)

@puma7dragon


dev.wes07 said:


> Wifikill Android - To cut off connection of those download abuse of your bandwith.

Click to collapse



This link sounds suspicious..... 
Is it safe??


----------



## puma7dragon (Apr 12, 2015)

Newyork! said:


> @puma7dragon
> 
> 
> This link sounds suspicious.....
> Is it safe??

Click to collapse



Yes its safe. I downloaded it and currently using it on my "Pre-historic" Samsung GT S5300 Android 2.3.6 rooted Hyperion 8 Rom. Unfortunately cant happen to make it work on my Moto G 2014 Android 5.0.2


----------



## Lughnasadh (Apr 13, 2015)

While playing music I remembered this must have app: 

Viper4Android- Great sound app

vipersaudio.com


----------



## dev.wes07 (Apr 13, 2015)

Newyork! said:


> @puma7dragon
> 
> 
> This link sounds suspicious.....
> Is it safe??

Click to collapse



Yes it is. Well the website is pretty much a damn thing but it is safe. Downloaded the app and my Norton Internet Security scanned it and nothing is found.


----------



## ELTSUpakabramisimo (Apr 14, 2015)

OMGosh!!!
THANK YOU DUDE!!!! W00t

Im gonna thank all your post as a reward....... I creatd this account just to thank you for this awesome post...I like the gfx optimizer the most!!!!!! now playing games 1g above and playing smoothly.....

*HURRAAAHHHH!!!!*


----------



## Lughnasadh (Apr 15, 2015)

Got another one:

XPrivacy (xposed)- Prevents apps from leaking privacy sensitive data

http://repo.xposed.info/module/biz.bokhorst.xprivacy


----------



## PalmCentro (Apr 16, 2015)

@dev.wes07


Lughnasadh said:


> Got another one:
> 
> XPrivacy (xposed)- Prevents apps from leaking privacy sensitive data
> 
> http://repo.xposed.info/module/biz.bokhorst.xprivacy

Click to collapse



The first thing to mention for Rooted users is Xposed framework!!

Official Xposed installer for 4.0.3 an up 
Xposed for lollipop 
Xposed for Gingerbread


----------



## Lughnasadh (Apr 17, 2015)

dev.wes07 said:


> Why didnt i thinked of that?:laugh:
> Been using Xposed framework but realized today that it was not on my thread.:laugh:
> Thanks!
> 
> *Pressing Thanks button can make my heart explode.*:laugh:

Click to collapse



I know.  Its such a given that we tend to overlook it.  I didn't even realize it 'till I thought of Xprivacy.  :silly:


----------



## dev.wes07 (Apr 9, 2015)

*JULY 3, 2017 (Updated)*

*Best Root Applications for YOUR Rooted Android*
This is going to be a LIST soon. So you can browse to a ton of root applications and find what you really need.
Please help me with this by commenting an unmentioned root application.

Please note that the following applications are NOT IN ORDER​
1. Greenify - Sometimes your android battery really drains without knowing the reason. If you have experienced leaving your android on a 77% battery in the evening and in the next morning you'll find it on 42% or something like that. Well say no more, because this app can save your battery life by hibernating those battery draining applications with one simple click, or you can just put the app into Auto-Hibernation mode. All you have to do is to register the application that is draining your battery life and you'll see Greenify do its magic.

2. Titanium Backup - The free version has all of your basic needs when it comes to backing up, with the PRO version of this you can unlock a lot of extra feature. Other than that this application really does the trick when you want to back up your applications, might be the best backup app in the Play Store.

3. Xposed - Hate flashing ROMs? Want extra features on your android? Got KitKat only but want to have Android M and N features? Then this is for you mate! I mean you don't want to feel outdated right? You can browse inside it and find modules the suites your wants, from customizing your androids looks, getting extra tweaks and more. Has tons of them and i ain't joking. 

4. Flashify - FLASH EM ALL! If you always tend to flash zip files, boot images or if you even want to flash TWRP or CWM recovery then look no further The FLASHify is here. uhh.. get it? no? k then 

5. Boot Animations - Gotten tired of the boot animation of yours? Yes i know that you have been seeing that for years, if you want to make that animation of yours cool then download this app, it has tons of animations inside, feel free to browse em, although you ought to be careful when your about to change your animation as you might get stuck in a bootloop.

6. GL Tools - Anyone have a low end device? Need to play a High Spec Game? Then try this app. The magic it does is to simply render the game as low as possible in order to make it run faster. You can also fake your device into Tegra or something like those in order to play the games smoothly. Some people saw the changes on their game that it became faster, while some did not experienced any changes. I myself am using this and i can really tell that it does have difference than running the game without GL Tools.

7. Roehsoft RAM Expander - Gonna ask again anyone still have a low end device? Fret not my friend, this app is for you. If you happen to have a Class 4 SD Card or above then try this app. It creates a Virtual Memory that will run when the internal RAM needs to "take the load off". You'll see the difference i tell you than without this app but only if that SD card of yours is Class 4 or above or otherwise, no effect at all.

8. Busy Box - EVERY ROOTED APPLICATION NEEDS THIS AND THATS THAT.

9. Root Browser - It ain't the browser you think. Its a File browser. This app can go deep into the system whether your a developer yourself and you want to get some extra tweaks or that root of yours got into some problem. You can use this app to also edit them or put something new into the android system however you also need to have an experience at this or simply that you must know what you're doing.

10. Set CPU - Its back! Yes the developer came back (Same goes for me. Sorry for the hiatus of the thread ) Anyways SetCPU is a tool for changing the CPU frequency to the way you like. It can improve your performance, battery or you can improve both of them. I personally used this app way back and yes it really does save battery and it increases the android performance by using some set profiles.

11. Kernel Adiutor - Has some features like Set CPU but this app is packed with more. Most of the feature has of course, have something to do with the android kernel. It also has some extra features like the init. d editor (good for tweaking )

12. Amplify - MORE BATTERY LIFE! Yes you heard that right, this app blocks unnecessary wakelocks which is the culprit in draining that battery of yours. Well worry no more, just install the app and it will do the rest. Buying the other version has some extra features in which you can edit certain numbers.

13. Viper4Android - What this app does is to basically improve the sound output of the android device to make it more seemingly pleasant to your liking. Has tons of options. Check it out 

14. System App Remover - App name says it all 

15. Super SU - Do i really have to put the description?

Smashing that "Thanks" Button is fine ​


----------



## hellakarsh (Apr 17, 2015)

zAnti and xposed framework for me...


----------



## robert_mathew (Apr 17, 2015)

Device control has lots of options to control your device.


----------



## PalmCentro (Apr 17, 2015)

hellakarsh said:


> zAnti and xposed framework for me...

Click to collapse



Can you link to zAnti? 
And what does it do?


----------



## hellakarsh (Apr 17, 2015)

Newyork! said:


> Can you link to zAnti?
> And what does it do?

Click to collapse



It can do several attacks to wifi.... Like man in the middle and many more... If u ever used dsploit then u might understand its purpose.... Here is the link>>>>> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3015393

Hit thanks button if I helped.....


----------



## PalmCentro (Apr 17, 2015)

hellakarsh said:


> It can do several attacks to wifi.... Like man in the middle and many more... If u ever used dsploit then u might understand its purpose.... Here is the link>>>>> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3015393
> 
> Hit thanks button if I helped.....

Click to collapse



I don't understand to these things... Maybe it's time to learn about networking  
BTW I'll hit the Thanks button because why not?!


----------



## hellakarsh (Apr 18, 2015)

Newyork! said:


> I don't understand to these things... Maybe it's time to learn about networking
> BTW I'll hit the Thanks button because why not?!

Click to collapse



Once u will download zAnti, u will understand easily what it does.... :good:


----------



## hellakarsh (Apr 23, 2015)

dev.wes07 said:


> Nice app ill add it.
> 
> *Pressing Thanks button can make my heart explode.*:laugh:

Click to collapse



It is worth giving a try....


----------



## gcDEVELOPER (Apr 23, 2015)

Xposed ... Apps are ok But modules ..they are just awesome ! 

Sent from my SM-N750 using Tapatalk


----------



## dabgoo (Apr 23, 2015)

Xposed will not work on a Samsung device running lollipop, this is from the developer. Will cause boot loops.


----------



## PalmCentro (Apr 23, 2015)

dabgoo said:


> Xposed will not work on a Samsung device running lollipop, this is from the developer. Will cause boot loops.

Click to collapse



You've got 5,894 users saying thanks for @rovo89 on  xposed for Lollipop


----------



## dabgoo (Apr 24, 2015)

My bad, should have been more specific, it's for Samsung stock ROM's that may get boot loops. 

Sent from my SM-N9002 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## dabgoo (Apr 24, 2015)

"Known issues:
- It seems to*boot loop on Samsung stock ROMs!Update:*Samsung has changed quite a few things in their version of ART. It will take more time to adjust Xposed for it."


----------



## PalmCentro (Apr 24, 2015)

dabgoo said:


> My bad, should have been more specific, it's for Samsung stock ROM's that may get boot loops.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9002 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I saw today here on the xda news that there's a fix for this issue


----------



## dabgoo (Apr 24, 2015)

Not for Samsung stock lollipop! But if you hv a Samsung stock lollipop and willing to try, please do and let us know the outcome! 

Sent from my SM-N9002 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## [email protected] # (Apr 24, 2015)

Hello guys, 
I think Flashify & Xinternalsd  xposed module  are best rooted apps also.


----------



## PalmCentro (Apr 24, 2015)

[email protected] # said:


> Hello guys,
> I think Flashify & Xinternalsd  xposed module  are best rooted apps also.

Click to collapse



I think that @dev.wes07 's guide is for Apps not for Modules  
maybe he should (Probably there's a lot already...) make a list of good modules too.


----------



## firedoge (Apr 25, 2015)

did you forget Terminal Emulator or i missed it in the comments??


----------



## PalmCentro (Apr 26, 2015)

samsungrockz said:


> did you forget Terminal Emulator or i missed it in the comments??

Click to collapse



A lot of these apps like 3C toolbox and ROM toolbox come with terminal emulator... 
On custom roms you get it built in too.


----------



## firedoge (Apr 26, 2015)

Newyork! said:


> A lot of these apps like 3C toolbox and ROM toolbox come with terminal emulator...
> On custom roms you get it built in too.

Click to collapse



Fair enough


----------



## PalmCentro (Apr 29, 2015)

Feel good about yourself!!!


----------



## dev.wes07 (Apr 9, 2015)

*JULY 3, 2017 (Updated)*

*Best Root Applications for YOUR Rooted Android*
This is going to be a LIST soon. So you can browse to a ton of root applications and find what you really need.
Please help me with this by commenting an unmentioned root application.

Please note that the following applications are NOT IN ORDER​
1. Greenify - Sometimes your android battery really drains without knowing the reason. If you have experienced leaving your android on a 77% battery in the evening and in the next morning you'll find it on 42% or something like that. Well say no more, because this app can save your battery life by hibernating those battery draining applications with one simple click, or you can just put the app into Auto-Hibernation mode. All you have to do is to register the application that is draining your battery life and you'll see Greenify do its magic.

2. Titanium Backup - The free version has all of your basic needs when it comes to backing up, with the PRO version of this you can unlock a lot of extra feature. Other than that this application really does the trick when you want to back up your applications, might be the best backup app in the Play Store.

3. Xposed - Hate flashing ROMs? Want extra features on your android? Got KitKat only but want to have Android M and N features? Then this is for you mate! I mean you don't want to feel outdated right? You can browse inside it and find modules the suites your wants, from customizing your androids looks, getting extra tweaks and more. Has tons of them and i ain't joking. 

4. Flashify - FLASH EM ALL! If you always tend to flash zip files, boot images or if you even want to flash TWRP or CWM recovery then look no further The FLASHify is here. uhh.. get it? no? k then 

5. Boot Animations - Gotten tired of the boot animation of yours? Yes i know that you have been seeing that for years, if you want to make that animation of yours cool then download this app, it has tons of animations inside, feel free to browse em, although you ought to be careful when your about to change your animation as you might get stuck in a bootloop.

6. GL Tools - Anyone have a low end device? Need to play a High Spec Game? Then try this app. The magic it does is to simply render the game as low as possible in order to make it run faster. You can also fake your device into Tegra or something like those in order to play the games smoothly. Some people saw the changes on their game that it became faster, while some did not experienced any changes. I myself am using this and i can really tell that it does have difference than running the game without GL Tools.

7. Roehsoft RAM Expander - Gonna ask again anyone still have a low end device? Fret not my friend, this app is for you. If you happen to have a Class 4 SD Card or above then try this app. It creates a Virtual Memory that will run when the internal RAM needs to "take the load off". You'll see the difference i tell you than without this app but only if that SD card of yours is Class 4 or above or otherwise, no effect at all.

8. Busy Box - EVERY ROOTED APPLICATION NEEDS THIS AND THATS THAT.

9. Root Browser - It ain't the browser you think. Its a File browser. This app can go deep into the system whether your a developer yourself and you want to get some extra tweaks or that root of yours got into some problem. You can use this app to also edit them or put something new into the android system however you also need to have an experience at this or simply that you must know what you're doing.

10. Set CPU - Its back! Yes the developer came back (Same goes for me. Sorry for the hiatus of the thread ) Anyways SetCPU is a tool for changing the CPU frequency to the way you like. It can improve your performance, battery or you can improve both of them. I personally used this app way back and yes it really does save battery and it increases the android performance by using some set profiles.

11. Kernel Adiutor - Has some features like Set CPU but this app is packed with more. Most of the feature has of course, have something to do with the android kernel. It also has some extra features like the init. d editor (good for tweaking )

12. Amplify - MORE BATTERY LIFE! Yes you heard that right, this app blocks unnecessary wakelocks which is the culprit in draining that battery of yours. Well worry no more, just install the app and it will do the rest. Buying the other version has some extra features in which you can edit certain numbers.

13. Viper4Android - What this app does is to basically improve the sound output of the android device to make it more seemingly pleasant to your liking. Has tons of options. Check it out 

14. System App Remover - App name says it all 

15. Super SU - Do i really have to put the description?

Smashing that "Thanks" Button is fine ​


----------



## Lughnasadh (Apr 29, 2015)

Newyork! said:


> I think that @dev.wes07 's guide is for Apps not for Modules
> maybe he should (Probably there's a lot already...) make a list of good modules too.

Click to collapse



I think this is a really good idea.  I haven't been able to find a list like this, but then again maybe I'm not looking hard enough


----------



## dev.wes07 (Apr 30, 2015)

Lughnasadh said:


> I think this is a really good idea.  I haven't been able to find a list like this, but then again maybe I'm not looking hard enough

Click to collapse



Ill try my best.


----------



## PalmCentro (Apr 30, 2015)

dev.wes07 said:


> Ill try my best. Yeah and i feel good Newyork!.
> 
> *Pressing Thanks button can make my heart explode*:laugh:

Click to collapse



BTW if you want to mention me you should do it like this...
Add a @ before my user name, you don't need to url... Look @dev.wes07
:good:


----------



## PalmCentro (May 1, 2015)

dev.wes07 said:


> SCR Screen Recorder - Want to make yourself some Tuts? Or just wanted to record that high score of your's in a game through a video? Then this app is for you my friend.

Click to collapse



This app is no longer Available on the play store, You can now download the pro version for free from the developer @iwobanas 's thread here.


----------



## dev.wes07 (May 4, 2015)

Newyork! said:


> This app is no longer Available on the play store, You can now download the pro version for free from the developer @iwobanas 's thread here.

Click to collapse



Renewed


----------



## PalmCentro (May 4, 2015)

dev.wes07 said:


> Renewed... Youve done a lot @Newyork!.^^

Click to collapse



:highfive: 
BTW my most imported app after i root is ES File Explorer! 
IMHO it's the best file/root browser


----------



## dev.wes07 (May 8, 2015)

NVM


----------



## divyans (May 9, 2015)

cool


----------



## RCALL (May 26, 2015)

*Imperative Root Apps*

SuperSU Pro (Chainfire)
Busybox Pro (Stericson)
TWRP (JMZ Software)
3C Toolbox Pro (Android Tuner by 3c)
SD Maid Pro ([email protected])
Adaway 
WiFi Kill
WifiProtector

...Gotta Have'em!


----------



## madmike95 (May 30, 2015)

dev.wes07 said:


> A lot of people have been asking about what rooted androids should have. So, I made this list of helpful tools that can make your android phone work more efficiently.
> 
> Tasker - Total Automation, From Settings to SMS.
> * Triggers: App, Time, Day, Location, Hard/Soft State, Event, Shortcut, Widget, Timer, Plugins
> ...

Click to collapse



Awesome thread! Thank you!


----------



## tony_76 (May 31, 2015)

Lbe security - gives full manual control over every downloaded and system app access. No longer do I worry why ab app wants access to my text messages, location or contacts ad I just remove their access 

Flashify
Greenify
Link2sd for removing or freezing system app as well as moving them to sd card.
Adblock and hosts editor to white list links from some emails etc.
Es file explorer

---------- Post added at 09:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:51 PM ----------

Adfree not adblock.


----------



## pranKster78 (Jun 2, 2015)

After going through entire thread, I couldn't find any app related to blocking advertisements on the android mobile.
@ tony_76 's post made me search for it.
Adblock and Adaway are two notable apps for the job.
Xposed framework has module called " Youtube Adaway" for blocking advertisements in youtube.
Please include apps like these which help in removing annoying Ads from the system.

Regards,
PK.


----------



## hellakarsh (Jun 4, 2015)

pranKster78 said:


> After going through entire thread, I couldn't find any app related to blocking advertisements on the android mobile.
> @ tony_76 's post made me search for it.
> Adblock and Adaway are two notable apps for the job.
> Xposed framework has module called " Youtube Adaway" for blocking advertisements in youtube.
> ...

Click to collapse



There is also an xposed module called "minmingaurd" for this purpose.. I'm using it and it really works...!!


----------



## dev.wes07 (Jun 13, 2015)

tony_76 said:


> Lbe security - gives full manual control over every downloaded and system app access. No longer do I worry why ab app wants access to my text messages, location or contacts ad I just remove their access
> 
> Flashify
> Greenify
> ...

Click to collapse



Added


----------



## dev.wes07 (Jun 13, 2015)

pranKster78 said:


> After going through entire thread, I couldn't find any app related to blocking advertisements on the android mobile.
> @ tony_76 's post made me search for it.
> Adblock and Adaway are two notable apps for the job.
> Xposed framework has module called " Youtube Adaway" for blocking advertisements in youtube.
> ...

Click to collapse



Ill add Them.


----------



## GMSido (Jun 13, 2015)

Add FolderMount I think that app is very useful for gamers. You can "send" the .obb files to sd card. For better information check Google 

Sent from my LG-D620 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## athibanvasanth (Jun 18, 2015)

Powernap !!


----------



## jellyparakeet (Jun 18, 2015)

OGYoutube is an excellent replacement for youtube. It allows you to change a lot of settings you otherwise could not!


----------



## hellakarsh (Jun 18, 2015)

jellyparakeet said:


> OGYoutube is an excellent replacement for youtube. It allows you to change a lot of settings you otherwise could not!

Click to collapse



This thread is for "Rooted Apps"... OGYoutube doesn't require root to work... Btw it is a good app.. 

---------- Post added at 02:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:24 AM ----------

There is a good app cum module called "Amplify"... It is superuseful as it manages wakelocks and extend battery life...


----------



## v7 (Jun 19, 2015)

@dev.ws07 A thread without  Amplify?Surprised!!

Here's a few you can add:
1.AppOpsXposed

2.PowerNap

3.MyAndroidTools

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## dev.wes07 (Apr 9, 2015)

*JULY 3, 2017 (Updated)*

*Best Root Applications for YOUR Rooted Android*
This is going to be a LIST soon. So you can browse to a ton of root applications and find what you really need.
Please help me with this by commenting an unmentioned root application.

Please note that the following applications are NOT IN ORDER​
1. Greenify - Sometimes your android battery really drains without knowing the reason. If you have experienced leaving your android on a 77% battery in the evening and in the next morning you'll find it on 42% or something like that. Well say no more, because this app can save your battery life by hibernating those battery draining applications with one simple click, or you can just put the app into Auto-Hibernation mode. All you have to do is to register the application that is draining your battery life and you'll see Greenify do its magic.

2. Titanium Backup - The free version has all of your basic needs when it comes to backing up, with the PRO version of this you can unlock a lot of extra feature. Other than that this application really does the trick when you want to back up your applications, might be the best backup app in the Play Store.

3. Xposed - Hate flashing ROMs? Want extra features on your android? Got KitKat only but want to have Android M and N features? Then this is for you mate! I mean you don't want to feel outdated right? You can browse inside it and find modules the suites your wants, from customizing your androids looks, getting extra tweaks and more. Has tons of them and i ain't joking. 

4. Flashify - FLASH EM ALL! If you always tend to flash zip files, boot images or if you even want to flash TWRP or CWM recovery then look no further The FLASHify is here. uhh.. get it? no? k then 

5. Boot Animations - Gotten tired of the boot animation of yours? Yes i know that you have been seeing that for years, if you want to make that animation of yours cool then download this app, it has tons of animations inside, feel free to browse em, although you ought to be careful when your about to change your animation as you might get stuck in a bootloop.

6. GL Tools - Anyone have a low end device? Need to play a High Spec Game? Then try this app. The magic it does is to simply render the game as low as possible in order to make it run faster. You can also fake your device into Tegra or something like those in order to play the games smoothly. Some people saw the changes on their game that it became faster, while some did not experienced any changes. I myself am using this and i can really tell that it does have difference than running the game without GL Tools.

7. Roehsoft RAM Expander - Gonna ask again anyone still have a low end device? Fret not my friend, this app is for you. If you happen to have a Class 4 SD Card or above then try this app. It creates a Virtual Memory that will run when the internal RAM needs to "take the load off". You'll see the difference i tell you than without this app but only if that SD card of yours is Class 4 or above or otherwise, no effect at all.

8. Busy Box - EVERY ROOTED APPLICATION NEEDS THIS AND THATS THAT.

9. Root Browser - It ain't the browser you think. Its a File browser. This app can go deep into the system whether your a developer yourself and you want to get some extra tweaks or that root of yours got into some problem. You can use this app to also edit them or put something new into the android system however you also need to have an experience at this or simply that you must know what you're doing.

10. Set CPU - Its back! Yes the developer came back (Same goes for me. Sorry for the hiatus of the thread ) Anyways SetCPU is a tool for changing the CPU frequency to the way you like. It can improve your performance, battery or you can improve both of them. I personally used this app way back and yes it really does save battery and it increases the android performance by using some set profiles.

11. Kernel Adiutor - Has some features like Set CPU but this app is packed with more. Most of the feature has of course, have something to do with the android kernel. It also has some extra features like the init. d editor (good for tweaking )

12. Amplify - MORE BATTERY LIFE! Yes you heard that right, this app blocks unnecessary wakelocks which is the culprit in draining that battery of yours. Well worry no more, just install the app and it will do the rest. Buying the other version has some extra features in which you can edit certain numbers.

13. Viper4Android - What this app does is to basically improve the sound output of the android device to make it more seemingly pleasant to your liking. Has tons of options. Check it out 

14. System App Remover - App name says it all 

15. Super SU - Do i really have to put the description?

Smashing that "Thanks" Button is fine ​


----------



## PalmCentro (Jun 28, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> @dev.ws07 A thread without  Amplify?Surprised!!
> 
> Here's a few you can add:
> 1.AppOpsXposed
> ...

Click to collapse



I think he stated that this is only for apps not xposed modules...


----------



## v7 (Jun 29, 2015)

Newyork! said:


> I think he stated that this is only for apps not xposed modules...

Click to collapse



His list includes Xposed though 

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## ivan-1982 (Jul 26, 2015)

*Re: Root Browser*

Maybe:  Root Browser - the ultimate file manager for rooted users. Explore all of Android's file systems and take control of your Android device.


----------



## PalmCentro (Jul 27, 2015)

ivan-1982 said:


> Maybe:  Root Browser - the ultimate file manager for rooted users. Explore all of Android's file systems and take control of your Android device.

Click to collapse



ES File explorer does a better job....


----------



## Snowby123 (Jul 27, 2015)

Newyork! said:


> ES File explorer does a better job....

Click to collapse



It also has a better ui


----------



## kalim_714 (Aug 23, 2015)

hellakarsh said:


> zAnti and xposed framework for me...

Click to collapse



ive been using the app for a while but since yesterday its giving me an error message whenever I tro open MITM. it says I need to upgrade and status n/a 
 thanks


----------



## hellakarsh (Aug 28, 2015)

kalim_714 said:


> ive been using the app for a while but since yesterday its giving me an error message whenever I tro open MITM. it says I need to upgrade and status n/a
> thanks

Click to collapse



Try to update it to the latest version...


----------



## kalim_714 (Aug 28, 2015)

I already did


----------



## sharvinzlife (Sep 22, 2015)

*You can try Root Booster for performance and battery tweaks !*

Root Booster

If you like upgrade to pro version ! its awesome


----------



## sandeepv627 (Oct 9, 2015)

can I use swapper2 on my Samsung i9082 running CM 12.1   ???


----------



## cha72 (Oct 10, 2015)

I've always felt that Root Browser is much more simple to use for people that don't need to dig too extensively into their phone


----------



## SiouApp (Oct 10, 2015)

Thanks for the sharing! we already tried some, great work.

You could also add ours, *Siou*!  You guys feel free to give us feedback, we'll introduce the app soon on XDA 
(Unfortunately, we cannot publish working links yet, but you can find us under "Siou" on the Play Store)


----------



## souvikpal (Oct 13, 2015)

From play store info, it seems that Setcpu is no longer developed and it doesn't work with modern multicore cpus.
Any suggestion(app) to improve battery life that works like setcpu?


----------



## Snowby123 (Oct 13, 2015)

souvikpal said:


> From play store info, it seems that Setcpu is no longer developed and it doesn't work with modern multicore cpus.
> Any suggestion(app) to improve battery life that works like setcpu?

Click to collapse



Tasker performs the same job


----------



## imahsen (Oct 18, 2015)

Thank you so much for the collection of apps :good:


----------



## sharvinzlife (Oct 22, 2015)

dev.wes07 said:


> A lot of people have been asking about what rooted androids should have. So, I made this list of helpful tools that can make your android phone work more efficiently.
> 
> Tasker - Total Automation, From Settings to SMS.
> * Triggers: App, Time, Day, Location, Hard/Soft State, Event, Shortcut, Widget, Timer, Plugins
> ...

Click to collapse



_WiFi Kill won't work for all devices ! If you really want to cut off the access to internet of other devices in your LAN ! You can use  NetCut from Arcai.com  I have been using their windows apps for PCs and Laptops and now its available for Android too ! Works like a charm in all devices with Root ! May be you can replace the *[OP]* with NetCut insted of WiFiKill_ :good:


----------



## PalmCentro (Oct 22, 2015)

sharvinzlife said:


> WiFi Kill won't work for all devices ! If you really want to cut off the access to internet of other devices in your LAN ! You can use  NetCut from _Arcai.com_  I have been using their windows apps for PCs and Laptops and now its available for Android too ! Works like a charm in all devices with Root ! May be you can replace the *[OP]* with NetCut insted of WiFiKill :good:

Click to collapse



Looks good.
Next time you don't have to qutoe the whole OP


----------



## Naeem725 (Oct 25, 2015)

dev.wes07 said:


> A lot of people have been asking about what rooted androids should have. So, I made this list of helpful tools that can make your android phone work more efficiently.
> 
> Tasker - Total Automation, From Settings to SMS.
> * Triggers: App, Time, Day, Location, Hard/Soft State, Event, Shortcut, Widget, Timer, Plugins
> ...

Click to collapse




There is a App for root users
NdroidPanel (Root) Now on Play Store 2.2.0


NdroidPanel offered by one of Pakistan’ s tech Company working on mobile based solution primarily for developers and currently forwarding to educate Layman including tech and non-tech.
Primarily features of NdroidPanel is for XDA developer community http://www.xda-developers.com/ working on Customization and repairing of official and Custom ROM to enhance the performance. They are doing things manually. “NdroidPanel” introduces the task automation and many interesting features.
NdroidPanel needs Root Access (Administrative privileges).


Area of concern of AP are:

•	Memory Management
•	Customization
•	Enhance Look and Feel

Main features are:

•	Cache Management
•	Recycle-bin for Uninstalled Application 
•	IMIE number repairing, backup and restoring tool
•	Android Boot Animation Management
•	Backup of system and User applications 
•	Fonts manager
•	Conversion between system to user application and vice versa
•	Sharing System Application which are not visible in Launcher
•	Device Info Customizer (e.g. Change device name, Manufacturer Name, Brand, Android Version, Build number and so many)

All of these have in depth features which are available in our site and application.Android Panel Focuses on Material Design and UX (user experience).


https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.android_panel.androidpanel.app&hl=en

http://www.ndroidpanel.work/

Contact us : 

https://www.facebook.com/Ndroidpanel
https://www.facebook.com/Naeem.engi?fref=ts


----------



## Snowby123 (Oct 25, 2015)

Naeem725 said:


> There is a App for root users
> NdroidPanel (Root) Now on Play Store 2.2.0
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for that, but you should _never_ qoute the entire OP


----------



## UnKnoWn.XD (Oct 26, 2015)

Tmx for this


----------



## dev.wes07 (Apr 9, 2015)

*JULY 3, 2017 (Updated)*

*Best Root Applications for YOUR Rooted Android*
This is going to be a LIST soon. So you can browse to a ton of root applications and find what you really need.
Please help me with this by commenting an unmentioned root application.

Please note that the following applications are NOT IN ORDER​
1. Greenify - Sometimes your android battery really drains without knowing the reason. If you have experienced leaving your android on a 77% battery in the evening and in the next morning you'll find it on 42% or something like that. Well say no more, because this app can save your battery life by hibernating those battery draining applications with one simple click, or you can just put the app into Auto-Hibernation mode. All you have to do is to register the application that is draining your battery life and you'll see Greenify do its magic.

2. Titanium Backup - The free version has all of your basic needs when it comes to backing up, with the PRO version of this you can unlock a lot of extra feature. Other than that this application really does the trick when you want to back up your applications, might be the best backup app in the Play Store.

3. Xposed - Hate flashing ROMs? Want extra features on your android? Got KitKat only but want to have Android M and N features? Then this is for you mate! I mean you don't want to feel outdated right? You can browse inside it and find modules the suites your wants, from customizing your androids looks, getting extra tweaks and more. Has tons of them and i ain't joking. 

4. Flashify - FLASH EM ALL! If you always tend to flash zip files, boot images or if you even want to flash TWRP or CWM recovery then look no further The FLASHify is here. uhh.. get it? no? k then 

5. Boot Animations - Gotten tired of the boot animation of yours? Yes i know that you have been seeing that for years, if you want to make that animation of yours cool then download this app, it has tons of animations inside, feel free to browse em, although you ought to be careful when your about to change your animation as you might get stuck in a bootloop.

6. GL Tools - Anyone have a low end device? Need to play a High Spec Game? Then try this app. The magic it does is to simply render the game as low as possible in order to make it run faster. You can also fake your device into Tegra or something like those in order to play the games smoothly. Some people saw the changes on their game that it became faster, while some did not experienced any changes. I myself am using this and i can really tell that it does have difference than running the game without GL Tools.

7. Roehsoft RAM Expander - Gonna ask again anyone still have a low end device? Fret not my friend, this app is for you. If you happen to have a Class 4 SD Card or above then try this app. It creates a Virtual Memory that will run when the internal RAM needs to "take the load off". You'll see the difference i tell you than without this app but only if that SD card of yours is Class 4 or above or otherwise, no effect at all.

8. Busy Box - EVERY ROOTED APPLICATION NEEDS THIS AND THATS THAT.

9. Root Browser - It ain't the browser you think. Its a File browser. This app can go deep into the system whether your a developer yourself and you want to get some extra tweaks or that root of yours got into some problem. You can use this app to also edit them or put something new into the android system however you also need to have an experience at this or simply that you must know what you're doing.

10. Set CPU - Its back! Yes the developer came back (Same goes for me. Sorry for the hiatus of the thread ) Anyways SetCPU is a tool for changing the CPU frequency to the way you like. It can improve your performance, battery or you can improve both of them. I personally used this app way back and yes it really does save battery and it increases the android performance by using some set profiles.

11. Kernel Adiutor - Has some features like Set CPU but this app is packed with more. Most of the feature has of course, have something to do with the android kernel. It also has some extra features like the init. d editor (good for tweaking )

12. Amplify - MORE BATTERY LIFE! Yes you heard that right, this app blocks unnecessary wakelocks which is the culprit in draining that battery of yours. Well worry no more, just install the app and it will do the rest. Buying the other version has some extra features in which you can edit certain numbers.

13. Viper4Android - What this app does is to basically improve the sound output of the android device to make it more seemingly pleasant to your liking. Has tons of options. Check it out 

14. System App Remover - App name says it all 

15. Super SU - Do i really have to put the description?

Smashing that "Thanks" Button is fine ​


----------



## onetimepost (Nov 4, 2015)

Add "True Mouse/KB". It enables Bluetooth HID device profile for android. Let your phone work as real Bluetooth mouse & keyboard. No server software required.
play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.z2software.btpluginhidd


----------



## PalmCentro (Nov 4, 2015)

onetimepost said:


> Add "True Mouse/KB". It enables Bluetooth HID device profile for android. Let your phone work as real Bluetooth mouse & keyboard. No server software required.
> play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.z2software.btpluginhidd

Click to collapse



If you are the developer of this app i think you should open a thread under Apps & Games
It can be helpful for your PR


----------



## ElwOOd_CbGp (Nov 23, 2015)

Here is a list of some of my favorites
- AFWall+ Donate Version
- AdAway ( vs AdBlock because http://i.imgur.com/pZs7CKc.jpg an ad blocker that has ads?)
- BetterBatteryStats 
- ChatSecure (not a root app but might as well be. xmpp client does FB, Hangouts, XMPP smashes crazy intrusive battery/data hog goofy messengers) by  the Guardian Project
- DriveSync (needs root for sd access only)
- Kernel Adiutor
- LMT (Pie and Gesture Control) by @noname81
- MiXplorer (Android File Manager of all android file managers ) by @HootanParsa
- XDA Labs (New Official XDA Forum and Apps App because @xda -developers) by @blk_jack 
- TeamBlackOut Updater App (Professionally themed Android Apps) by @TeamBlackOut
- SQLite Editor (Settings and db tool) 
- Servicely (rather than Greenify for ppl w/o Xposed) by @franciscofranco 
- Recently (recent.overview tweaks for 5.0+) by @Chainfire 
- Override DNS (one of the few DNS  changers that still work )
- F-Droid (because having more "decent" sources to download apps is important)


----------



## dev.wes07 (Dec 6, 2015)

NVM


----------



## chavalier (Dec 7, 2015)

Greenify of course,it save my baterry alot


----------



## dev.wes07 (Dec 8, 2015)

gcDEVELOPER said:


> Xposed ... Apps are ok But modules ..they are just awesome !
> 
> Sent from my SM-N750 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Check my thread


----------



## dev.wes07 (Dec 8, 2015)

[email protected] # said:


> Hello guys,
> I think Flashify & Xinternalsd  xposed module  are best rooted apps also.

Click to collapse



Please separate modules on this thread.


----------



## dev.wes07 (Dec 8, 2015)

RCALL said:


> SuperSU Pro (Chainfire)
> Busybox Pro (Stericson)
> TWRP (JMZ Software)
> 3C Toolbox Pro (Android Tuner by 3c)
> ...

Click to collapse



Please add some links next time. I'll definitely add them.


----------



## dev.wes07 (Dec 8, 2015)

GMSido said:


> Add FolderMount I think that app is very useful for gamers. You can "send" the .obb files to sd card. For better information check Google
> 
> Sent from my LG-D620 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



You can use ES File Manager for that matter. Much better if you ask me


----------



## dev.wes07 (Dec 8, 2015)

athibanvasanth said:


> Powernap !!

Click to collapse



Seperate modules please


----------



## dev.wes07 (Dec 8, 2015)

ElwOOd_CbGp said:


> Here is a list of some of my favorites
> - AFWall+ Donate Version
> - AdAway ( vs AdBlock because http://i.imgur.com/pZs7CKc.jpg an ad blocker that has ads?)
> - BetterBatteryStats
> ...

Click to collapse



It would be awesome if you add Links


----------



## dev.wes07 (Dec 8, 2015)

v7 said:


> @dev.ws07 A thread without  Amplify?Surprised!!
> 
> Here's a few you can add:
> 1.AppOpsXposed
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't add modules on this thread.


----------



## dev.wes07 (Dec 8, 2015)

souvikpal said:


> From play store info, it seems that Setcpu is no longer developed and it doesn't work with modern multicore cpus.
> Any suggestion(app) to improve battery life that works like setcpu?

Click to collapse



Nofrills  Try it out


----------



## dev.wes07 (Dec 8, 2015)

SiouApp said:


> Thanks for the sharing! we already tried some, great work.
> 
> You could also add ours, *Siou*!  You guys feel free to give us feedback, we'll introduce the app soon on XDA
> (Unfortunately, we cannot publish working links yet, but you can find us under "Siou" on the Play Store)

Click to collapse



Ill check it out.


----------



## dev.wes07 (Dec 8, 2015)

sandeepv627 said:


> can I use swapper2 on my Samsung i9082 running CM 12.1   ???

Click to collapse



Check your kernel if it supports swapping


----------



## dev.wes07 (Dec 8, 2015)

Newyork! said:


> If you are the developer of this app i think you should open a thread under Apps & Games
> It can be helpful for your PR

Click to collapse



I think he'll not be posting anymore


----------



## PalmCentro (Dec 8, 2015)

welcome back @dev.wes07 :good:


----------



## ElwOOd_CbGp (Dec 11, 2015)

dev.wes07 said:


> It would be awesome if you add Links ..
> 
> *Pressing Thanks button can make my heart explode.*:laugh:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



sorry, I know its lazy that I didn't add links but I'm sure that most of these apps could easily be found by typing the name into the search box at the top of this page or at the PlayStore or even by just clicking on the devs highlighted name and following it to their profile where you might find even more great and wonderful tools for your device.


----------



## thinkgadgetsme (Dec 14, 2015)

Very helpful thread. Thanks!


----------



## Nano.nano (Dec 20, 2015)

Are the above application can be used in android gingerbread Sent from my GT P1000


----------



## dev.wes07 (Apr 9, 2015)

*JULY 3, 2017 (Updated)*

*Best Root Applications for YOUR Rooted Android*
This is going to be a LIST soon. So you can browse to a ton of root applications and find what you really need.
Please help me with this by commenting an unmentioned root application.

Please note that the following applications are NOT IN ORDER​
1. Greenify - Sometimes your android battery really drains without knowing the reason. If you have experienced leaving your android on a 77% battery in the evening and in the next morning you'll find it on 42% or something like that. Well say no more, because this app can save your battery life by hibernating those battery draining applications with one simple click, or you can just put the app into Auto-Hibernation mode. All you have to do is to register the application that is draining your battery life and you'll see Greenify do its magic.

2. Titanium Backup - The free version has all of your basic needs when it comes to backing up, with the PRO version of this you can unlock a lot of extra feature. Other than that this application really does the trick when you want to back up your applications, might be the best backup app in the Play Store.

3. Xposed - Hate flashing ROMs? Want extra features on your android? Got KitKat only but want to have Android M and N features? Then this is for you mate! I mean you don't want to feel outdated right? You can browse inside it and find modules the suites your wants, from customizing your androids looks, getting extra tweaks and more. Has tons of them and i ain't joking. 

4. Flashify - FLASH EM ALL! If you always tend to flash zip files, boot images or if you even want to flash TWRP or CWM recovery then look no further The FLASHify is here. uhh.. get it? no? k then 

5. Boot Animations - Gotten tired of the boot animation of yours? Yes i know that you have been seeing that for years, if you want to make that animation of yours cool then download this app, it has tons of animations inside, feel free to browse em, although you ought to be careful when your about to change your animation as you might get stuck in a bootloop.

6. GL Tools - Anyone have a low end device? Need to play a High Spec Game? Then try this app. The magic it does is to simply render the game as low as possible in order to make it run faster. You can also fake your device into Tegra or something like those in order to play the games smoothly. Some people saw the changes on their game that it became faster, while some did not experienced any changes. I myself am using this and i can really tell that it does have difference than running the game without GL Tools.

7. Roehsoft RAM Expander - Gonna ask again anyone still have a low end device? Fret not my friend, this app is for you. If you happen to have a Class 4 SD Card or above then try this app. It creates a Virtual Memory that will run when the internal RAM needs to "take the load off". You'll see the difference i tell you than without this app but only if that SD card of yours is Class 4 or above or otherwise, no effect at all.

8. Busy Box - EVERY ROOTED APPLICATION NEEDS THIS AND THATS THAT.

9. Root Browser - It ain't the browser you think. Its a File browser. This app can go deep into the system whether your a developer yourself and you want to get some extra tweaks or that root of yours got into some problem. You can use this app to also edit them or put something new into the android system however you also need to have an experience at this or simply that you must know what you're doing.

10. Set CPU - Its back! Yes the developer came back (Same goes for me. Sorry for the hiatus of the thread ) Anyways SetCPU is a tool for changing the CPU frequency to the way you like. It can improve your performance, battery or you can improve both of them. I personally used this app way back and yes it really does save battery and it increases the android performance by using some set profiles.

11. Kernel Adiutor - Has some features like Set CPU but this app is packed with more. Most of the feature has of course, have something to do with the android kernel. It also has some extra features like the init. d editor (good for tweaking )

12. Amplify - MORE BATTERY LIFE! Yes you heard that right, this app blocks unnecessary wakelocks which is the culprit in draining that battery of yours. Well worry no more, just install the app and it will do the rest. Buying the other version has some extra features in which you can edit certain numbers.

13. Viper4Android - What this app does is to basically improve the sound output of the android device to make it more seemingly pleasant to your liking. Has tons of options. Check it out 

14. System App Remover - App name says it all 

15. Super SU - Do i really have to put the description?

Smashing that "Thanks" Button is fine ​


----------



## PalmCentro (Dec 21, 2015)

Nano.nano said:


> Are the above application can be used in android gingerbread Sent from my GT P1000

Click to collapse



Some of them.


----------



## depressed_ (Jan 2, 2016)

I really recommend Root Booster. It did my phone faster or you can use it for saving battery. Great, free and easy app.


----------



## souvikpal (Jan 6, 2016)

In the list I recommend  appops as a permission manager, it doesn't require xposed.

By the way, appops can't change network permissions, any better app which can toggle all the available permissions?


----------



## lukfar (Jan 6, 2016)

depressed_ said:


> I really recommend Root Booster. It did my phone faster or you can use it for saving battery. Great, free and easy app.

Click to collapse



Yes, Root Booster works well for me, thanks


----------



## neupane11b (Jan 13, 2016)

Great


----------



## evildog1 (Jan 14, 2016)

FolderMount is my favorite app


----------



## kingrootapp (Jan 23, 2016)

*Have you heard of Kingroot root for android?*

It is said that it is a root tool for "lazy people" who just want to get root access but don't want to flash any third party Recovery into their lovely device. It can work on almost all device from Android 2.x – 5.0. Working of KingRoot based on system exploit. There is optimized tool designed by Kingroot which is called PURIFY. It is used to save battery power, improve device standby time, increase speed and return the device to it's pure state.  I am quite interested in this app. This *Kingroot root for android* sounds an awsome design.


----------



## majk36 (Feb 17, 2016)

I think this is very useful 
Lucky Patcher - lucky-patcher.netbew.com


----------



## bohemia66 (Feb 18, 2016)

Hi all. New to the xda forum here and also very new to Android and app technology in general, so still learning to use what I already have but now that I'm rooted, wanting a lot more! Please excuse the idiot questions that follow however, but hopefully someone can help me out?

This is an excellent catalogue of the best root apps - so far on my newly rooted LG G3 I have SusperSU (of course), Titanium Backup, AdAway and Greenify, and although I'll be going through the list above and trying out many of these apps I somehow doubt that I'd need everything listed! A bit more detail might save me a lot of time in deciding which though, hence the following questions:

First, can anyone tell me if there have been or there are any known moderate to severe conflicts between any of the apps listed, either in obvious ways or as things happening in the background without the user being aware until it's 'too late'?

Second, I really like the idea of being able to 'hibernate' apps to save on battery power (which isn't the best on G3's by any means) and after doing a bit of reading I'd thought of using either Greenify (which seems to be working ok so far ) or Purify, which sounds simply brilliant. However, with the former I've heard that the necessary Xposed framework for some of the features that I'd REALLY like to use works superbly on KitKat 4.0.x but causes all sorts of problems on Lollipop 5.0.x and I'm therefore very reluctant to download and install Xposed! Have there been any updates on the Xposed framework for lollipop that are already well and truly tried and tested? Similarly, with Purify even though I went to download it I simply wasn't happy agreeing to the seemingly endless list of access permissions required, and I wouldn't ever consider signing away my entire life just for an app, no matter how good it was! So I guess the main question here would be - are there any alternative failsafe 'hibernation' root apps that anyone can recommend?

Third, what would people recommend as the very best in-app ad blocker? Again, the obvious one to me going on the reading sounds like the MinMinGuard module for Xposed, but so far I'm equally reluctant to install a framework on lollipop 5.0 that might cause more harm than good? Is there a tried and trusted alternative to MinMinGuard out there somewhere that'll eradicate in-app ads AND the blank screen spaces that they leave behind?

Fourth and I guess final question for now, I used Titanium Backup to create an entire system backup on my SD and it worked brilliantly. I was figuring to backup again on to my laptop (running Windows 10) because although the SD's there I don't really like the idea of everything being ONLY in the one device, but I can't install Titanium Backup on the laptop. So can anyone tell me the best way to do this and which app or program will do it seamlessly and allow a full restore of the rooted ROM back to my G3 should it ever prove necessary?

I'll have a look around on the forums for some of these answers obviously, but this place is BIG and takes a while to explore so if anyone can point me to relevant links in the meantime or offer expert advice it'd be much appreciated.

Just as one final thought, too - the thread here provides an excellent resource for the BEST root apps,,,might it also be an idea to create a similar resource - listing the potentially worst, or dangerous ones, mainly with a view to providing relevant developers with critical but constructive user feedback but also as a way as helping out us poor green 'newbies'?   :fingers-crossed:


----------



## carlmorgan (Feb 18, 2016)

*the best rooted applications*

CIQ process killer, Orbot & Orweb for encryption and transparent proxy thru the onion router.


----------



## NOSTALGIA (Feb 18, 2016)

kernel auditor
viper4android


----------



## rootlinux (Feb 18, 2016)

Nice list. 

Sent from my 0PJA2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ollie01 (Mar 26, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## Swapnibler (Apr 3, 2016)

Lucky Patcher


----------



## dev.wes07 (May 1, 2016)

Nano.nano said:


> Are the above application can be used in android gingerbread Sent from my GT P1000

Click to collapse



Other apps may work but some will not.


----------



## dev.wes07 (May 1, 2016)

Hi! Im gonna remove all the apps that are now rarely used. & replacing them with newer applications that are much helpful. Gonna update this thread as my Internet is slow today. Peace out for the moment


----------



## troyygan (Jul 17, 2016)

Nice post. I'm gonna try all of them to my newly rooted device.


----------



## PalmCentro (Jul 17, 2016)

troyygan said:


> Nice post. I'm gonna try all of them to my newly rooted device.

Click to collapse



Make sure to do a nandroid backup or have a stock firmware to restore in case anything goes wrong


----------



## troyygan (Jul 18, 2016)

Newyork! said:


> Make sure to do a nandroid backup or have a stock firmware to restore in case anything goes wrong

Click to collapse



Which is better titanium backup or nandroid? Thanks


----------



## Snowby123 (Jul 18, 2016)

troyygan said:


> Which is better titanium backup or nandroid? Thanks

Click to collapse



I do both. Titanium backup just backs up the applications. A nandroid backup on the other hand backs up all the apps and all the system data. Perform a nandroid if you are flashing software that might cause a bootloop. Use titanium backup otherwise


----------



## dev.wes07 (Apr 9, 2015)

*JULY 3, 2017 (Updated)*

*Best Root Applications for YOUR Rooted Android*
This is going to be a LIST soon. So you can browse to a ton of root applications and find what you really need.
Please help me with this by commenting an unmentioned root application.

Please note that the following applications are NOT IN ORDER​
1. Greenify - Sometimes your android battery really drains without knowing the reason. If you have experienced leaving your android on a 77% battery in the evening and in the next morning you'll find it on 42% or something like that. Well say no more, because this app can save your battery life by hibernating those battery draining applications with one simple click, or you can just put the app into Auto-Hibernation mode. All you have to do is to register the application that is draining your battery life and you'll see Greenify do its magic.

2. Titanium Backup - The free version has all of your basic needs when it comes to backing up, with the PRO version of this you can unlock a lot of extra feature. Other than that this application really does the trick when you want to back up your applications, might be the best backup app in the Play Store.

3. Xposed - Hate flashing ROMs? Want extra features on your android? Got KitKat only but want to have Android M and N features? Then this is for you mate! I mean you don't want to feel outdated right? You can browse inside it and find modules the suites your wants, from customizing your androids looks, getting extra tweaks and more. Has tons of them and i ain't joking. 

4. Flashify - FLASH EM ALL! If you always tend to flash zip files, boot images or if you even want to flash TWRP or CWM recovery then look no further The FLASHify is here. uhh.. get it? no? k then 

5. Boot Animations - Gotten tired of the boot animation of yours? Yes i know that you have been seeing that for years, if you want to make that animation of yours cool then download this app, it has tons of animations inside, feel free to browse em, although you ought to be careful when your about to change your animation as you might get stuck in a bootloop.

6. GL Tools - Anyone have a low end device? Need to play a High Spec Game? Then try this app. The magic it does is to simply render the game as low as possible in order to make it run faster. You can also fake your device into Tegra or something like those in order to play the games smoothly. Some people saw the changes on their game that it became faster, while some did not experienced any changes. I myself am using this and i can really tell that it does have difference than running the game without GL Tools.

7. Roehsoft RAM Expander - Gonna ask again anyone still have a low end device? Fret not my friend, this app is for you. If you happen to have a Class 4 SD Card or above then try this app. It creates a Virtual Memory that will run when the internal RAM needs to "take the load off". You'll see the difference i tell you than without this app but only if that SD card of yours is Class 4 or above or otherwise, no effect at all.

8. Busy Box - EVERY ROOTED APPLICATION NEEDS THIS AND THATS THAT.

9. Root Browser - It ain't the browser you think. Its a File browser. This app can go deep into the system whether your a developer yourself and you want to get some extra tweaks or that root of yours got into some problem. You can use this app to also edit them or put something new into the android system however you also need to have an experience at this or simply that you must know what you're doing.

10. Set CPU - Its back! Yes the developer came back (Same goes for me. Sorry for the hiatus of the thread ) Anyways SetCPU is a tool for changing the CPU frequency to the way you like. It can improve your performance, battery or you can improve both of them. I personally used this app way back and yes it really does save battery and it increases the android performance by using some set profiles.

11. Kernel Adiutor - Has some features like Set CPU but this app is packed with more. Most of the feature has of course, have something to do with the android kernel. It also has some extra features like the init. d editor (good for tweaking )

12. Amplify - MORE BATTERY LIFE! Yes you heard that right, this app blocks unnecessary wakelocks which is the culprit in draining that battery of yours. Well worry no more, just install the app and it will do the rest. Buying the other version has some extra features in which you can edit certain numbers.

13. Viper4Android - What this app does is to basically improve the sound output of the android device to make it more seemingly pleasant to your liking. Has tons of options. Check it out 

14. System App Remover - App name says it all 

15. Super SU - Do i really have to put the description?

Smashing that "Thanks" Button is fine ​


----------



## troyygan (Jul 18, 2016)

Newyork! said:


> Make sure to do a nandroid backup or have a stock firmware to restore in case anything goes wrong

Click to collapse





Snowby123 said:


> I do both. Titanium backup just backs up the applications. A nandroid backup on the other hand backs up all the apps and all the system data. Perform a nandroid if you are flashing software that might cause a bootloop. Use titanium backup otherwise

Click to collapse



Thanks for the info.


----------



## troyygan (Jul 18, 2016)

Hi. Can someone help me where I can download all the apps listed on page 1. Some of them are not free


----------



## SofaSpud (Jul 18, 2016)

troyygan said:


> Which is better titanium backup or nandroid? Thanks

Click to collapse



I will just clarify a bit what the 1st responder said, by adding that a nandroid backup is an image of your system. You can't break it into pieces other than by partition. Partitions are dedicated memory segments, where one would store your operating system, another would be for your sdcard memory where you can put downloaded files such as saved web pages, text files, etc. Although you can choose which partition to restore from a nandroid backup, you couldn't restore a single file; it's all or nothing.

So both types have their uses. Nandroid backups are typically used to restore a particular ROM onto your device.

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vishalmakwana (Jul 31, 2016)

*Experience suggestion*

So here are the some best root apps, My friend Kaushal Listed best root apps for android by his own experience. He own a shop where he root phones locally.  Check this best root app.


----------



## mrbabyman (Feb 7, 2017)

If you ask my favorites, then I have a big list of root apps which includes:

Greenify
2. Xposed
3. Rom Manager Root App
4. Smart Booster App
5. Titanium Backup
6. Lucky Patcher
7. Root Firewall
8. Solid Explorer
9. Device Control
10. FolderMount 

You can also check out the following link to find out the remaining best root apps for rooted Android phone
http://www.putques.com/best-root-apps-for-rooted-android-phones/


----------



## VI_tech (May 8, 2017)

*Some of the important Ones u missed*


BUTTON SAVIOR : Virtual keys on screen if physical buttons become non-functional.
LUCKY PATCHER :Easily patch apps that have in-app purchases, google ads and much more...
ADAWAY :Keep away from ads.

---------- Post added at 09:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:56 AM ----------


DUMPSTER : The recycle bin of android.
FLASHIFY : Easiest way to flash.
HIDE MY ROOT : Temporarily Disables the superuser binary.
BATTERY CALIBRATION : To calibrate your mis-calibrated battery. If u feel that ur phone's battery level is crazy, then this app is for u.
CPU MASTER & SETCPU:  Manage ur device's clock speed/frequency and governer settings.
FONTSTER : Change the font system of the whole OS
REBOOT UTILITY : Provides several boot options like rebooting int recovery, bootloader, hot reboot etc. It requires CWM and Busybox installed


----------



## dev.wes07 (Jul 3, 2017)

Update incoming [July 3, 2017]


----------



## HatchetEgg (Jan 6, 2018)

@dev.wes07

Here is another good app for rooted devices it is called.

NAPTIME - It also works for nougart and oero. It also even has a rootless mode

mpower Android's Doze Mode to the limit!

Why?
Because why the hell not?
Doze is amazing - arguably the best feature of Android™ Marshmallow, Nougat and Oreo. But with its caveats. It can take at least 2 hours to kick in (if the device is stationary, not charging etc). If you move around, even with the screen off, doze won't kick in, so there are a lot of potential battery saving opportunities lost, gone with the wind.

Solution
With Naptime by toggling in the "Aggressive doze" options (and assuming you're rooted) Doze will kick in right after you screen off AND it disables your sensors so that it doesn't kick you out from doze mode if you move around. When your device screens on everything goes back to normal. It's just like magic.
You can also see the log of each state.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.franco.doze


----------



## zelendel (Jan 7, 2018)

HatchetEgg said:


> @dev.wes07
> 
> Here is another good app for rooted devices it is called.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Which is now completely useless as android does it on its own. Doze is now set to kick in right on the screen going off. Making this gs like greenify and baptize useless.


----------



## HatchetEgg (Jan 7, 2018)

zelendel said:


> Which is now completely useless as android does it on its own. Doze is now set to kick in right on the screen going off. Making this gs like greenify and baptize useless.

Click to collapse



That's interesting I haven't herd of Android natively supporting doze right on screen off.

Does allow a person to tweak doze as well, I'm sure android also exits doze during significant motion too.

But maybe I could be wrong, perhaps you could shed some light?


----------



## zelendel (Jan 7, 2018)

HatchetEgg said:


> That's interesting I haven't herd of Android natively supporting doze right on screen off.
> 
> Does allow a person to tweak doze as well, I'm sure android also exits doze during significant motion too.
> 
> But maybe I could be wrong, perhaps you could shed some light?

Click to collapse



It came about in 7.1.1. 
If you have ambient display turned on then yes I am sure It does. I am not sure as I disable both doze and ambient display in my rom.


----------

